# So, what kind of rider are you, anyway???



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oftentimes, the ride itself dictates the kind of riding we do: the commuter making it to work on time, the tourer finding the most picturesque route between point A and point B, the group rider on the Tuesday night hammer-fest, the racer sprinting for the line, etc.

I'm curious how you would describe your riding style when its just you and the bike and the open road and no other agenda... some things to consider (certainly not all-inclusive)

*Conditions:* 4-seasons rain or shine, a fair-weather biker only?
*Pace:* mashing the big ring, spinning the small ring, is it all about average speed, or cadence, or HR, or just being on the bike?
*Distance:* from the 5-mile out-and-back, to the century+, what's a "normal" distance for your solo outing?
*Terrain:* flats, rollers, soul-destroying climbs, what do you like to ride when the choice is yours?
*Rationale:* why do you do it: health and fitness, the need for speed?
*Other:* any other descriptors for your type of riding?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I think of myself as a soul-rider, sort of like a soul surfer. I ride for fun, though the health benefits still matter to me. I ride about three thousand miles a year, with my rides mostly varying between 16 and 45 miles and elevation gained between about 700 to 3000 feet. I like good equipment but I'm not a nutcase about it. Lots of people are faster than me, but I don't really care. I've never raced. Most of my several decades of cycling have been solo rides, but in the past five years I've started to ride with other people. I enjoy this a lot, but I still like to just set my own pace and wander the roads for two and a half to three hours.

A cruel person might call me a poseur, a duffer or a dilettante, but I don't think of myself that way. I'm serious about my riding. It's just that I don't ride seriously.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Eloquently put.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I ride for fun.

Some days you can call me a roadie, a mountain biker, a racer or a commuter. This coming summer you could call me a 'credit-card-tourer'. There generally is no real point to all the riding I do, other than it's fun. Commuting does have it's financial benefits. In fact all the riding I do has its own health benefits- which is one of the reasons I started. But it all really comes back down to fun for me.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't think about it, I just ride.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*Conditions:* To get to work, anything goes. For fun rides, I'll usually opt out of heavy rain at the start.
*Pace:* Easy commute, whatever the legs will give on a solo ride and, barring the odd hammerfest, gentleman's pace pace on group rides.
*Distance:* I usually go out or about 2 hours, anywhere between 25 and 45 miles. Since I am not really training anymore, I let others chose the distance and pace. 
*Terrain:* Downhill, tailwind, 70 degrees and smooth roads all the way. Since I live in eastern NC, I make due with flat farm roads, a howling headwind and a heat index of 110. Oh well.
*Rationale:* why do you do it: For years, I tried to beat everyone to the line. Now it's for fun and transportation.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

*Conditions:* Primarily fair-weather only.
*Pace:* Don't really care, but I tend to average about 85 rpm and 13 mph when I'm out riding by myself for fun.
*Distance:* For solo outings, I normally ride 40-60 miles.
*Terrain:* The terrain around here is varied. Part of a ride will be flat, part will be rollers. Unless I go west or south, then it's very hilly.
*Rationale:* Because Bikes-R-Good.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

Conditions: Anything except hard rains, lightning and freezing temps
Pace: Depends upon the situation. Nice easy pedaling when on the bike path with my wife, intervals and hard training when out with my bike club.
Distance: Average distances these days between 14-25 miles, working up to a century in the fall after the triathlon season ends.
Terrain: Florida doesn't provide many options in this area, we have to search for hills around here. Wind is not too bad, sea breeze tends to be predictable.
Rationale: I rode with a group when I was in the military in San Diego in the 1980's, found I still missed that so I got back into riding this year. I do it for health, and comraderie, the glory of the endorphine rush after a tough workout and simply how good it feels to flow past a field of grass, the smell of warm asphalt, the sound of birds and rhythm of a steady 85-90 cadence count.


----------



## csiress2 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Conditions:* Rain or Shine, love to ride!
*Pace:* Usually from 16 to 18 mph
*Distance:* Commute to work about 8 miles one way, and ride to Orlando airport about 20 - 30 miles.
*Terrain:* Good O-town flatish
*Rationale:* God gave me this body and I need to take care of it!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

*Conditions:* Mostly when it's nice out.. Sometimes in the rain if I get caught out though. I'll ride down till it hits the 40's or so.
*Pace:* Mixed.. Depending on my goal for the day I'll crank out slow or a fast pace.
*Distance:* Normal weekday rides around around 20-25 miles or so.. Weekend rides around 60 or so sometimes. Depends on my time. I do ride almost every single day though.
*Terrain:* Rolling country.. Flat compared to mountain areas but the terrain changes a bunch here.
*Rationale:* I enjoy riding bicycles... Always have. I also like pushing myself and making myself faster!


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Conditions: All season including snow, ice, etc.
Pace: Spinner, 12-21 mph
Distance: 1-150 miles
Terrain: Everywhere! Anywhere! Road, mountain, cross, etc. Road rides often include dirt.
Rationale: Transit, fitness, happiness, to prevent ennui from setting in...
Other: My wheels have many spokes, my bikes have bags, I like lights and I just ride.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Conditions:* 4-seasons rain or shine
*Pace: *mashing the big ring and spinning the small ring. Whatever the ride calls for.
*Distance: *1 mile coffee runs, 16 mi. R/T commute, 20 mile MTB loops, 100 mile fixie rides solo.
*Terrain: *I prefer longer cruises with a good mix of climbs thrown in.
*Rationale: *why do you do it: chicks dig my legs.
*Other: *any other descriptors for your type of riding? Two words: pink lycra.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

In my 20's a rode the bottom half of the cassette, my 30's the middle. In my 40's I found myself in the top half much more often.
In my 20's I'd see 40 something men riding brand new Litespeeds or Merlin's with the newest wheelset etc. and think to myself that they couldn't do the bike justice. Full circle has come....now I ride something that I "can't do it justice" with a compact crankset in the bottom half again.
I ride for health, stress mgmt and most importantly for fun. I love the sound of the chain and wheels on a lonely road. It is something just for me.....when I'm stress free, I work better, I interact with others....better and calmer.
I use my computer when I ride. It usually dicates my pace(either HR or ave speed). I'm for the most part a lone rider.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

*Conditions:* Anything for transportation, though if it's a real _storm_ I might head in late if it's ok. For recreational rides I've come to terms with the fact I don't really like riding below freezing very much at all, or if it's snowing/raining hard.
*Pace: *Depends
*Distance:* Mostly a mountain biker with rides in the 10-30 mile range primarily. More road riding in the shoulder seasons or when I feel like it. Usually like to mix in some or mostly dirt roads. Fixed/ss for around town and the occasional longer ride.
*Terrain:* Mountain biking here means straight up then straight down. Last night I did a ride from my back door with over 2000 feet of vertical gain in less than 10 miles. Road rides tend to be flatter if you stick to pavement.
*Rationale: *I like riding,, I feel better when I do it.
*other*:I'm erratic and cannot keep a training schedule, so I don't.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Conditions- all season commuter--- ride a mtn bike with studs all winter. It is never too cold to bike-- although I experienced excessive snow this year-- had to walk through some rough stretches.
Pace- full gas!
Distance- generally not far enough--- have two small kids at home. I miss 3 hour rides.
Terrain- nothing is flat around here. I generally average 1000 ft of vertical gain an hour if I try for a flat ride (which I generally do, as I ride fixed most of the time).
Rationale- transportation and a workout rolled into one. I hope to race again when the kids are a bit older, but I am getting older too (hmmm....).


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

*Conditions:* 4 season commuter, but mostly fair weather (summer afternoon rain is nice though). I don't like putting on wet clothes in the afternoon, so morning rain is out.
*Pace:* I like to go fast, but I'm stil haunted by the average speed on the computer... must. beat.
*Distance:* Commute is 10.5mi each way. Weekend rides are usually 40-60
*Terrain:* Love hills. Killing myself on the uphill to reap the speedy rewards of he downhill
*Rationale:* Need for speed, health, accomplishment of the climb, being outside, mental reset, etc.
*Other:* Would prefer to MTB, but it's just not very convenient and requires a lot more time on bike maintenance, which I just don't have.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

[

*Conditions:* Anything I consider safe. Basically everything except icy roads or rain at night.
*Pace:* I ride without a computer and don't even think about pace or cadence. Taking the computer off my bike a couple years ago was a big improvement. 
*Distance:* I don't track distance on most rides. Typically I ride 40 miles with a range of about 2 miles to 102 miles. On the short end, the grocery store is a 2 mile round trip. At about 70 miles I'm pretty tired and it starts being less fun.
*Terrain:* Anything except technical singletrack.
*Rationale:* metaphyscial joy and sensual freedom.
*Other:* mostly 1970's retro equipment.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

*Conditions:* Mostly fair weather, but I don't melt in the rain and the cold or hot doesn't really get to me. If I'd fish open water in it, I'd bike in it.
*Pace:* I'm a masher by nature, but if I'm just out for a relaxing cruise, I don't mind spinning a bit. 
*Distance:* from the 5-mile out-and-back, to the century (maybe this year), My normal distance is around 20mi.
*Terrain:* If I had a choice, everything would be flat and fast. That being said, most of the roads that I ride are rollers. My normal 13 mile ride computes out at 400ft of elevation in rollers (but feels like more) and one other ride I do commonly works out to about 1500ft of elevation over 26 miles and feels like less than the 13 mile route.
*Rationale:* Sometimes to get the stress out, sometimes to get in shape, sometimes both. Sometimes just to take in the outdoors or get to the stream.
*Other:* I ride how I feel like I need to ride that day. I used to make it work, now I just make it a fun workout.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

*Conditions:* If there's precipitation when I leave I probably won't go. Aside from that I ride all year. My limit is 15* F, & clear roads. If those are met...I'm going.

*Pace: *Depends. I raced for over 20 years, so I like enthusiastic riding, but not always. During the past 5 years I've slowed noticeably. I don't like it, but old age gets everybody sooner or later. Anybody my age is likely to have a hard time making me look bad.

*Distance: * Pretty much anything. I've ridden up to nearly 400 mi. in 24 hours and ridden more double centuries than I can count. I'd still attempt a 150 miler, but that'd be a challenge for me.

*Terrain: * I climb like the anchor on a destroyer. I prefer flatland, but I can handle some rollers if they're not too long or too steep.

*Rationale:* I ride for many reasons, not the least of is I think bikes as well as the act of riding them are beautiful. The machines themselves are fabulous constructions, strong, sleek, and functional all rolled into one. Riding is like flying. It gives me a freedom of freedom that's unavailable from anything other form of transportation except for flying or motorcycles.

*Other:* It's the only form of exercise I've ever found that I actually like & look forward to. Although I do a lousy job of it, I enjoy being physically healthy. after all, if you don't take care of your body, where will you live?
__________________


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Conditions*:Year round but don't like riding in rain, sleet or snow.
*Pace*: Spinner. Typically average 15-16 mph solo, 17-19 mph in groups.
*Distance*: Daily bike commute about 22 miles, 40-60 miles per ride on weekends.
*Terrain*: I prefer rolling terrain. Not a great climber but really flat can be boring.
*Rationale*: Fitness, and I just like to ride.
*Other*: Annual mileage almost evenly split between commuting and recreational riding. Try to ride at least one bike tour a year. Bike commuting rocks!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, for sharing your thoughts thus far. 

Myself, I am a fair weather rider (40+ degrees). I don't mind getting caught in the rain on the way home, but don't like to start out soaked. 

I am awful at maintaining any consistency in pace. I enjoy the speed (a relative term, I know) of riding, so I tend to be all over the place when it comes to pacing. I don't really pay attention to average speed. I have a base level Cateye wireless and I usually have it on trip mileage and current speed.

My "average" ride is a 15-20 mile loop to a nearby town and back. My longest outing thus far was about 75 miles. I would like to try a century this year before winter sets in again.

Given a choice, I am definitely a fan of the flats and the occasional rollers. I am a Clydesdale, not a mountain goat.

I ride because on the bike is the closest I am ever going to get to feeling like an athlete. I ride because sometimes I just enjoy being out on the bike, and sometimes I still enjoy seeing if I can go that much faster, that little bit further.
I ride because on the bike is the closest I am ever going to get to flying under my own power.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess I'm a careful rider. Careful from the standpoint that I want to be able to do this for a long time, and interested in doing this for a long time. Last year I went a little nuts and paid the price with some knee pain. So far so good... 

I've had hobbies in the past where I could work really hard at it for not a huge amount of time at it and get pretty good at whatever it is, and then the challenge and excitement is gone. Adding new stuff to that hobby only prolongs the interest a short time. So, I'm careful not to overdo it in a lot of respects. Riding is just too good to screw up!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Opus51569 said:


> *So, what kind of rider are you, anyway???*


Bipedal, carbon-based.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Fixed it for you...



PlatyPius said:


> Bipedal, carbon-based, non-iPad user.


----------



## SimianSpeedster (Mar 13, 2008)

*Conditions*: spring-fall, strictly recreational/shopping trips Cannot commute due to the fact that I cannot strap a server onto my bike rack  
*Pace:* 16-19 or so. Sit in the middle ring up front and the itty bitty one in the rear, except for flats big ring up front, and hills a steady creep towards the granny gears as I climb.
*Distance:* 10+ miles a trip, weekends see significantly longer rides with my wife in most cases.
Terrain: rolling. My wife loves the flat ride around presque isle state park 
*Rationale:* bikes are fun, It's the only athletic pastime that I've ever been the least bit good at. 
*Other:* Now that my wife has a new job with evenings off. my solo rides have greatly decreased, but our rides together have risen to mostly make up for it


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Conditions:* Will ride no matter what, but I hate rain. I buy good gear to get me though it. Prefer 110 degrees and sunny to rain.
*Pace:* Anything from fixed gear slogs in the mountains averaging 13 mph to 25 mph timetrials. 
*Distance:* 13 mile commute to double centuries plus; usually get in a 100 - 150 mile ride on Sundays, on fixed gear in the mountains.
*Terrain:* lots of hills; flat roads are boring
*Rationale:* makes me feel alive; stay in shape; pursuing goals
*Other:* Feeling old is caused by two things: 1) injuries that don't heal; and 2) giving up on dreams. Staying healthy cycling and always setting new goals takes care of both.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

*Conditions*: 3-season commuter...30 deg. Fahrenheit to 90 deg. Fahrenheit. Strong wind or rain is a no-go for me.

*Pace:* It all depends, really. Sometimes I'm balls-out, 90% until I can't go any longer; other times it's a 50% leisure cruise. If I'm commuting, it depends what my time frame looks like :thumbsup: 

*Distance:*Half a mile to about 3 miles for commuting, 5-15 on mountain trails, 10+ on a road bike.

*Terrain:* It varies with my pace and distance. Actually, just like Simian, I've got a Presque Isle park that I ride around (it's a different one though)...it's a 3-mile paved loop that's 75% uphill. There are always hills involved though, it's just a matter of determining if I want long hills, steep hills, rollers, or a combination of all three.

*Rationale:* Saves me gas, it's great exercise, and I absolutely love the woods and scenery around here.

*Other:* I'm building up a road bike, so I don't actually have a completed one just yet. But, when I did have a (30-year old, low-end) road bike, I enjoyed it immensely...As a result, I'm really enjoying building it up. Furthermore, my MTB is supposed to have gears, but I put a singlespeed wheel on the back...the wheelset is old, heavy, and clunky with slow, sticky tires; aaaaaaaand, the front brakes are rubbing, so it's a b!tch to pedal.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Conditions: Mostly a fair weather biker. Don't like the rain. Don't like the cold. Can withstand the heat to just about any temp though. I'll be out on any sunny day.
Pace: I mix it up. After about a 45min warm up I feel I can put the hammer down a bit. I hang in the 16-20mph range.
Distance: I go from about 20-70 miles. 35 is about my happy medium. 
Terrain: I like rollers and flats. Mountains are a little too much work only to freeze yer a$$ at the top or get taken out by a pickup on the switchbacks..
Rationale: Its fun. Easy on the joints. Good for the heart. I love guys in spandex.
Other: Middle of the road.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Conditions:* 4-seasons, but I try to avoid rain and/or temperatures below 20F. In Winter I usually ride shorter distances and stay closer to home. For seven years I commuted 2-3 days per week even in Winter; this year I did not commute in December, January and February.

*Pace:* mashing the big ring, spinning the small ring, is it all about average speed, or cadence, or HR, or just being on the bike? Just being on the bike. I am more of a masher than a spinner and I am slow.

*Distance:* I have a 14.5 mile commute (one way) and three loops from home that I do regularly when I am riding alone -- 10 mile (for winter and/or when I am really pressed for time); 28 mile (with lots of hills -- this is my default ride); and a 42 mile loop that includes most of the 28 mile ride with an extension at the far end.

*Terrain:* flats, rollers, soul-destroying climbs, what do you like to ride when the choice is yours? Given where I live, I don't have a choice -- it's rollers with some short, steep climbs. Flat riding does not do much for me and I like long, sustained climbs. But, I have to put my bike in the car and drive to get either extreme

*Rationale:* why do you do it: health and fitness, the need for speed? Health and fitness (including mental health).


*Other:* any other descriptors for your type of riding?[/QUOTE] Someone with whom I ride regularly describes my style as being that of a diesel truck -- slow to start, but steady once I get moving. I would describe myself as a fast tortoise -- I'm faster than most casual riders, but slower than most 'serious" riders.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

*Conditions:* a fair-weather / warm weather rider... I don't like the cold
*Pace:* average speed 14 to 16 mph
*Distance:* 15 to 30 milers during the week / weekend solo rides to the accassional group metric century and full centruries rides
*Terrain:* flats, rollering hills, I like to mix it up on any one ride
*Rationale:* to keep in shape and the fun of being outdors and the rush of being competitive against your self


----------



## NukeDOC (Nov 11, 2011)

Conditions: still a rookie. only been riding for 2 months now. mostly commute to work with the occasional low intensity group ride with friends.
Pace: i have been basing all of my progress on my 3 mile commute to and from work. seeing myself go from easier gears, figuring out more efficient shifting, and taking note of my average speed and time elapsed. since its such a short ride, i push myself as much as i can.
Distance: commute is 3 miles each way. slow group rides about 30 miles. wanting to do more!
Terrain: commuting is fun with the hills and valleys. but i prefer the long straightaways.
Rationale: why do you do it: number 1 is health and fitness. saving money on gas is also a plus. but i also love to track my progress. i dont like doing things that i cant improve on. i always know that i can do better.
Other: in the end, i ride for me. everytime i snap in my cletes my whole body just gets a huge shot of endorphines. im addicted to it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

_


Opus51569 said:



Oftentimes, the ride itself dictates the kind of riding we do: the commuter making it to work on time, the tourer finding the most picturesque route between point A and point B, the group rider on the Tuesday night hammer-fest, the racer sprinting for the line, etc.

Click to expand...

combinatino of using bikes for short distance commutes/errand running for the last 4 years. I've been doing longer-distance recreational road cycling about 3 months. 




*Conditions:* 4-seasons rain or shine, a fair-weather biker only?

Click to expand...

Where I live (Tucson AZ) it's almost always sunny and dry. When it rains it's usually monsoon style thundershowers. Riding pothole-riddle roads w/ 3+" of standing water is a recipe for broken spokes, and drivers here don't know how to handle themselves when the ground is slightly damp so I usually go on runs instead of riding on wet days. 




*Pace:* mashing the big ring, spinning the small ring, is it all about average speed, or cadence, or HR, or just being on the bike?

Click to expand...

18-22mph steady crusing on flat roads with no wind. When riding in rolling hills with ridiculous winds (basically all my rides the last few weeks) my speed range has been more like 8-34mph  

Pretty close to 90rpm cadence all the time, same as my running cadence. I have unusual gearing on my road bike -- triple chainring (53/39/30) with 12-23 cassette. I like having lots of very closely spaced gear choices in every situation. For rolling hills I'm usually in the middle ring. Flats and descents in the big ring. For long climbs, or climbs into strong direct headwinds I'm in the "granny" ring. 




*Distance:* from the 5-mile out-and-back, to the century+, what's a "normal" distance for your solo outing?

Click to expand...

For my recreational/fitness rides I do 25 miles 2-3 days a week, plus a weekly longer ride of 40-70. Lots of 3-5mi one way trips throughout the week on my commuter too.




*Terrain:* flats, rollers, soul-destroying climbs, what do you like to ride when the choice is yours?

Click to expand...

For shorter rides, I like rolling hills. For longer rides, I like long climbs.




*Rationale:* why do you do it: health and fitness, the need for speed?

Click to expand...

Used to be a competitive runner through first 2 years of college. I then kept up fast-paced but non-competitive trail running as a way to stay in shape and decompress from work etc. (ie doing a "2-day hike" at the grand canyon in ~3.5 hours) 

Mostly it comes down to I'd go crazy if I'm not doing some kind of high-intensity aerobic workout at least semi-regularly._


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

*Conditions:* Valley if the Sun weather... nice and sunny darn near all the time. If raining at the start, I won't ride (But, I think I'll get there eventually.)
*Pace:* Hanging on an avg of 15 - 16 mph. 
*Distance:* 25 mile commute, one way. Do that about 5 - 6x in 9 day work period. Will ride the 25 one way each time and might mix with bus/rail for one way, or just do the 50 for the day. Road rides: avg distance is 30 miles 
*Terrain:* Flater for the commute, some hill; for the weekend, take on some pretty good climbs
*Rationale:* Heck, the usual, exercise/cardio, looking to drop 80 pounds; want to do some extended tours; Oh yeah, fun.


----------



## kc0yef (Nov 11, 2011)

I am the kind of rider who lives breathe bikes the function of a race bike appeals to my sense of functional beauty and when I am riding the bike disappears and I just ride


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Conditions: I've only been riding since June. I have not purposely ridden in the rain yet, but have gotten caught in it. I rode today (40s and sunny). I rode last Sunday to church (6 miles each way) and it had to be below freezing (ice on the car as I rode by). It felt great. I am trying to work up to commuting to work (30 miles each way), but will likely ride to work one day and back the next day. I will start driving to a point where I can ride to work and ride back to the car and add a little each week.

Pace: I was a masher when I started and now am a died to the wool spinner. I ride a triple (54/39/30) and mostly stay in the middle. My pace is usually in the 80-90 range. I like to go fast, but am ok with leisure moments during the ride. My average speed ranges from 12 to 15 miles per hour.

Distance: I usually go for time (at least an hour), but have ridden 30 miles in one go. I always ride solo.

Terrain: I like rollers, but I also like a nice steep hill. When I first started riding, the hills were killers. I have a couple of rides that are challenging and I like them.

Rationale: I feel great. My blood pressure is good. My circulation is much better. What's not to like?

Other: I ride more for sanity as much as my health. I can't put my finger on it exactly, but there is something primal about self powered transportation.


----------

